# Francisco Tarrega - Lagrima



## bickb (Mar 11, 2017)

Hiya!

I'm Rick and I've only played between four walls and I thought it's time to open up a little more 

I was wondering what ya'all think of this video of me playing.

- what do you think of the dark background and highlighted guitar?
- is the sound loud enough?
- what do you prefer lenghtwise? I like shorter videos, but it depends on the piece/score, i guess 

I would love to hear your neutral feedback, because asking your parents/friends isn't always the best option 






Thanks in advance! 

P.S: The Love actually and the band of brothers themes are quite nice as well. (quite silly to say that about myself, but hey  i'm proud, haha.)


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Putting yourself out there is a brave thing to do, so well done for that. The lighting and sound are fine IMO and you get a nice tone out of your instrument, but the performance needs to flow a tad more naturally with fewer pauses, IMHO of course.


----------



## bickb (Mar 11, 2017)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Putting yourself out there is a brave thing to do, so well done for that. The lighting and sound are fine IMO and you get a nice tone out of your instrument, but the performance needs to flow a tad more naturally with fewer pauses, IMHO of course.


Thank you for your feedback 

You mean pauses between sections or inbetween chord changes?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Both really. I'm a big fan of letting music speak for itself as far as possible. But you must play it as you feel it.


----------

